# Dr. Bolen..Eric referred me to you...?



## dolphingirlsmom6

Hi, my name is Carol and my daughter Lindsey (14) was diagnosed with IBS/D in 10/99 after an intestinal infection. In a nutshell, she has been using birth control pills to control her D...she has been using them for the last 3mos and for the last 60 days did not have D until she got the flu, also anti-biotics give her D. Eric suggested I ask your opinion of CBT for Lindsey at her age and how we might find someone to treat her, we live in Southern California. Do teenagers respond well to CBT and would insurance cover something like this?Sincerely, Carol


----------



## BBolen Ph.D

Hi, Carol,It must be tough to watch your daughter go through this. In answer to your questions, I definitely think that your daughter would be a candidate to be helped by CBT. Although the research on CBT for IBS has been on adults, CBT has certainly been found to be helpful for teenagers for a variety of disorders. CBT services are generally covered by insurance companies under the behavioral health part of the plan. In terms of finding a therapist, you might want to contact your local psychological assn. and ask for a psychologist who sees adolescents and works along a cognitive-behavioral approach. You might also want to contact www.iffgd.org for a list of psychologists in your area who specialize in IBS or www.aabt.org for a list of psychologists who specialize in CBT. I wish you and your daughter luck.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## eric

Thanks Dr Bolen.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

